# Rigging gulp shrimp for fishing grass flats?



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I know these are very basic questions, but I only have a few days next week to fish and want to get it right.
What size gulp shrimp is best?
What color is best?
To fish under a float / do you use a jig / if so what size, or is there an off set hook that is best?
thanks for helping a rookie


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

3" inch is the ones I like...I fish them on either a 1/8 or 1/4oz jig head....I will hop them along the bottom or I will also have the jig below a cajun thunder popping cork.....I like the new penny and white for my favorite colors...but I try and keep an assortment of colors just in case they want something different


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks fofr the info / I am off to Bass Pro tommorow


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

slayerextreme said:


> 3" inch is the ones I like...I fish them on either a 1/8 or 1/4oz jig head....I will hop them along the bottom or I will also have the jig below a cajun thunder popping cork.....I like the new penny and white for my favorite colors...but I try and keep an assortment of colors just in case they want something different


This is really good advice. Buy some DOA shrimp, too.


----------



## speckhound (Feb 7, 2012)

I use 3" gulps under a cajun thunder, but I use a 2/0 owner circle hook and put the hook through the head of the shrimp, just like you would a live shrimp. Except I hook from the bottom to the top. That way the weight of the hook will keep the shrimp right side up. Twitch the cork ever 5 seconds or so. 

This gives the bait a more natural and slow action than using a jig head. But you will definitely use more gulps with this method.


----------

